# Question about use of Sage in Italian food



## larry_stewart (Oct 19, 2013)

I was recently watching an Italian cooking show and in just about every (tomato based) recipe he made, he included sage, even tomato sauces.

Ive been cooking 20 + years and have never used sage in Italian tomato based recipes.

so i was wondering if it is just this guys personal preference, or is it more common than I thought, i just never came across it ??


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 20, 2013)

It would make a lot more sense if it was basil in place of sage.  I think it was a personal preference.


----------



## Fos87 (Oct 20, 2013)

What program was it? We usually use no sage in tomato sauce: we use basil, or oregano. I found some exception for the gnocchi sauce, but it's not really common. At least, I never found someone who use sage in this way.
Sage is really good sauté in butter, to season casoncelli or other filled pasta. It is good also alone, fried.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 20, 2013)

Ill have to check the show, i dont specifically remember who it was.  I was just surprised, cause i never put the two ( sage / Italian) together in my mind, let alone my plate.  I have a friend ( Italian) who recently started gardening.  He was telling me what he was cooking, and mentioned he added sage to his recipes.  Honestly, knowing he is a beginner gardener and cook, i figured he was just mixing up sage and basil, so I let it slide.  But now Im curious.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 20, 2013)

larry_stewart said:


> Ill have to check the show, i dont specifically remember who it was.  I was just surprised, cause i never put the two ( sage / Italian) together in my mind, let alone my plate.  I have a friend ( Italian) who recently started gardening.  He was telling me what he was cooking, and mentioned he added sage to his recipes.  Honestly, knowing he is a beginner gardener and cook, i figured he was just mixing up sage and basil, so I let it slide.  But now Im curious.


the italians use it a lot.it grows wild in the countryside particularly in the north.in tuscany it's used in veal & chicken dishes.they also use it to flavour dry vermouth....i'll drink to that!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 20, 2013)

That's different. You see sage quite a bit in northern Italian recipes, for example in butter sauces or veal saltimbocca. Haven't seen it used with tomato, though.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 20, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> That's different. You see sage quite a bit in northern Italian recipes, for example in butter sauces or veal saltimbocca. Haven't seen it used with tomato, though.


i know steve.it's clary-sage but it's still a member of the same genus-salvia


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 20, 2013)

Thats what threw me off, was with the tomatoes.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 20, 2013)

larry_stewart said:


> Thats what threw me off, was with the tomatoes.


me too larry,as steve & i said it is used to flavour meat & poultry dishes,particularly in northern italy.i had it in a restaurant in tuscany where it was used in a scallop & pasta dish but i've never seen it or eaten it paired with tomatoes.probably,like you,i can't "picture" the two flavours working.but then i wouldn't have thought it worked with seafood either.there's only one way to find out!


----------



## salt and pepper (Oct 20, 2013)

When you bye Italian Seasoning, it's in there.


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 20, 2013)

I have seen many recipes using sage in tomato sauce. I, personally, prefer either thyme, oregano, basil....I tried it a few times and feel that it _does_ work, but I always go back to the other three. It wasn't like it was a total mismatch. It's just a matter of preference, I guess.


----------



## Fos87 (Oct 21, 2013)

larry_stewart said:


> Ill have to check the show, i dont specifically remember who it was.  I was just surprised, cause i never put the two ( sage / Italian) together in my mind, let alone my plate.  I have a friend ( Italian) who recently started gardening.  He was telling me what he was cooking, and mentioned he added sage to his recipes.  Honestly, knowing he is a beginner gardener and cook, i figured he was just mixing up sage and basil, so I let it slide.  But now Im curious.


We use the sage a lot, as someone said, even if not in tomato sauce. Sage is really good in the saltimbocca. It's good with the butter to season gnocchi, casoncelli and other filled pastas. It's good alone, fried and eaten like an appetizer. It's good to make some spirit.
You should trust a little more your italian friend.


----------



## Addie (Oct 23, 2013)

I have a container of 'Italian Seasoning'. It contains, Marjoram, Thyme, Rosemary, Sage, Oregano, and Basil in that order. I am surprised that Oregano and Basil are listed as last. The one seasoning that I don't care for is the Rosemary. It has always tasted like a pine tree to me. But there is enough of the others to offset it. 

I use it in everything. Including potato salad.


----------

